# "Fine" preaching (Thomas E. Peck)



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 20, 2019)

There is not a little of what is called fine preaching which is not worth the money expended upon the sexton, fuel, and light, simply for the reason that it is not the gospel. Unfortunately, preaching of this sort is generally well supported; for the world loveth its own.

Thomas E. Peck, ‘The General Assembly of 1856’ (1856) in _Miscellanies of Rev. Thomas E. Peck, D.D., LL.D., Professor of Theology in the Union Theological Seminary in Virginia_, ed. T. C. Johnson (3 vols, Richmond VA: The Presbyterian Committee of Publication, 1896), 2: 298.


----------

